# In the midst of contacting attorneys, I broke down.



## jlc29316 (Feb 28, 2013)

It's for the best and it gets easier, but all this could've been prevented if my wife would've shown some initiative to work on things. Now I have to suffer, and the kids have to suffer.

I guess this is the time when it really sinks in.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Why would she work on things? She thinks a homeless substance abuser is a better catch than you. Do you see whats wrong with that picture? Is she drinking/using too?

If you have no respect for yourself, no one else will. Stop being a doormat and pull up your boot straps. Cut her off and have her served. 

These links and book might be of use to you.

Live it 

180 List - No More Mr. Nice Guy Online Support Group

Take the quiz.

No More Mr. Nice Guy

Read it.

https://7chan.org/lit/src/Robert_Glover_-_No_More_Mr_Nice_Guy.pdf


----------



## jlc29316 (Feb 28, 2013)

What's funny is she accused me of thinking I'm better than her friends, which is true. Then I told her I was better than her OM, and she agreed! WTF! I think something snapped in her head.


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

Why waste your money on attorneys? Just do your divorce pro se and save a ton of money. Sounds like your STBXW has some serious mental issues. You don't need a lawyer for your D. If you get one you will probably have to pay for hers too. Just saying...


----------

